

T-Mobile G1 - newsit
http://gizmodo.com/5053612/t+mobile-g1-walkthrough-shows-smooth-user-interface

======
newsit
The interface actually exceeds my expectations. And the keyboard makes such a
difference.

------
wh
It's terrible , cannot even compare to the iphone !!

